# What is your favorite opk strips?



## JJB2

I need to order new opk strips from amazon. What is your favorite? Probably I will order 2 brands just to compare them! 
I most recently purchased the pregmate brand and I hate them lol
TIA


----------



## Kiwiberry

I liked wondfo a few years back. Not sure how they are now though.


----------



## doggylover

Wondfo are good. I used one step and wasn’t convinced so bought wondfo ad found them much clearer to read.


----------



## lisaalove

I really liked the easy at home brand and theres an app that goes with it!


----------



## Suggerhoney

My favourite opks are

[email protected] 
Mommed
Wondfo. 

I've also used femometer which I found ok and one step (didn't like)

Ive ordered some pregmate opks and pregnancy tests. Ive never used them b4 but heard they were good. 
Still got my wondfos so I can use them with them.


----------



## JJB2

Thank you ladies! I ordered the new pregmate. I might also ordered [email protected] I used them before and I really liked them!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've been testing out a lot recently and hands down easy at home at the best!!. 

They're super wide, sensitive and easy to read, I wont buy any others from now on.


----------



## Suggerhoney

[email protected] are definitely one of my faves as well. I've been using them alongside some others for almost 7 months. 
Ive ordered some pregmate ones just to see what they are like and will use them alongside my wondfo. 
The thing I love about the [email protected] ones is how wide the strip is. 

Wondfo 
And mommed are just as sensitive but the strips are skinny. 

The worst brand I've used is one step. They just left me scratching my head where as Wondfo. [email protected] and mommed and even femometer the lines go darker than the control line when positive so u definitely know when ure having ure peak.


----------



## Babydaydream

I used the clearblue advanced digital ovulation tests! I loved the fact that it picked up my hugh fertility days prior to my peak as well! FX they worked for us and hopefully will get the BFP this month!


----------

